# Moving to Calgary



## Bondo2 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello forum members,

I have just received my PR and I have a job offer in Calgary for 75K CAD annually. The question is, is the (on a scale 1-5) good for a family of 5 (2 adults and 3 kids, oldest 8 years). additionally, how much should I expect out of this is as disposable income ?


----------



## GWH64 (Nov 22, 2014)

Bondo2 said:


> Hello forum members,
> 
> I have just received my PR and I have a job offer in Calgary for 75K CAD annually. The question is, is the (on a scale 1-5) good for a family of 5 (2 adults and 3 kids, oldest 8 years). additionally, how much should I expect out of this is as disposable income ?


If the family of 5 is one wage earner, a non-working spouse and 3 school age kids then $75K won't go very far at all.

Sorry.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Bondo2 said:


> Hello forum members,
> 
> I have just received my PR and I have a job offer in Calgary for 75K CAD annually. The question is, is the (on a scale 1-5) good for a family of 5 (2 adults and 3 kids, oldest 8 years). additionally, how much should I expect out of this is as disposable income ?


Your disposable income will be lesser than $57k per year or $4,750.00 PCM.

For a single person that income will be "okay", but for a family of 5 will be really, really difficult to live of.

See for yourself: 2014 Personal tax calculator - EY - Canada - EY - Canada

Congrats on your PR!

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Bondo2 (Sep 3, 2013)

GWH64 said:


> If the family of 5 is one wage earner, a non-working spouse and 3 school age kids then $75K won't go very far at all.
> 
> Sorry.


One child would be in primary and one in KG but not the third (3 years old), of course using public schools. On average how much would house rent of 3 rooms (not in the center), utilities and basic grocery cost ?
What about the disposable income out of the 75k ?
How much (in your own opinion) is good for this situation ?


----------

